# Meet Toby!



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi everyone!
This is Toby. He came home on Saturday, so these pictures are already overdue. Sorry! He's just a doll; sweet as can be.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

one more pic.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Siggy, Toby is cute as they come, I LOOOOOOVE the last pic! How very cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! He is a total cutie!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Toby is just adorable!!! Congrats! I love that last picture too! Really sweet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats! He is adorable.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH be still my heart!! Toby is just adorable. that last picture of those little feet. no fair... I WANT A PUPPY---IWAP

Welcome to the forum Toby and Ani.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

ohhhhhh........................ he is sooo pretty and soft and sweet looking! What a doll. More pics please!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy! Toby is a cutie!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh he is one cute little baby....This is making me what a boy more and more...need to stop thinking about it!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Toby is precious! Please keep posting pics!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Toby is an absolute doll! The last pic is adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Toby is adorable. Love those shots, especially the first. Cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Toby is adorable!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh be still my heart. If that's not the cutest puppy..EVER!!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, I just love Toby! Congrats!!
Carole


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations! He is just precious.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Totally adorable! Love the pictures!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

CUTE as can be. I'll be waiting for more pictures...hopefully they will happen soon!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh he's adorable. Love the name Toby. With all of these puppy pictures lately we're going to have to check and see if the forum is infected with a puppy virus. If so, we're all going to need to get inoculated or there will be a Havanese puppy shortage!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Aww what a cute Toby. My Toby sends puppy kisses.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lisa,
You are so right about the puppy virus.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh...that "and one more pic" shot just put me over the top! What a dollbaby! You must be in heaven!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, he is a real cutie...and I love that last picture too! Congratulations!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Finally!!! 
He is just too precious! Welcome home Toby!
I nominate that last picture for next year's calendar!

Congratulations, hav fun and your pictures are fabulous, thanks for sharing and please take more!

Beverly


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Siggie! Welcome Home Toby! That is one cute puppy!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*New Puppy Virus Innoculations*



luv2havs said:


> You are so right about the puppy virus.


Okay, now for all those in need of innoculations, the nurse will see you now:









Yea, I know it's a repeat, but one of my all time favorite Emoticons.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I love those puppy paws*

what a cutie. 
enjoy it...they grow so incredibly fast.
Linda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations, he is adorable!!! I love the pictures, they are fabulous...sooo cute!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'll try and post more soon!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

C-U-T-E !!!!

I love those little puppy paws!!!! That last photo is soooooo SWEET! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations Ani!!!!  He is SOOOOO very cute, I've been anxiously awaiting your pictures! I knew they would be spectacular! 

Welcome to TEAM CREAM!!!! eace::whoo: 

Toby is a darling, I love those last few pictures, so stoic and then so very soulful.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo:What a cutie pie!!! Looks like a bundle of energy!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, he is soooo cute.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Kara! Yay team cream!  

Laurie, he is very full of energy. He'll play hard and then crash. I found the secret to good behavior... sleep. :laugh: He played w/ my friend's 10 mo yorki-poo for a good 2 hrs and was out for the rest of the day and a good part of the next morning. When I took him out to go potty, he just did his business w/o trying to eat every plant and flower in sight. It was great.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Toby, you're a handsome one!
what are you doing - right NOW? playing, sleeping, getting into mischief? hope it's fun!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ani, I hope you are having a blast bonding with Toby! They are SOO darn cute when they are that lil' and so easily amused (and zonked!) lol Did you get anymore pictures? 

Oh, and is there a big difference between the Nikon D40 and D60?

Kara


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll have some new pictures soon (need to install PS on new comp), but I am uploading a video to youtube right now. It's a little large (130mb) so it's taking a bit... I hope it works!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay, here we go... This is Toby last week (9wks old) discovering himself in the mirror.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my, what a little darling!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I must tell you that is one of the cutest videos I have seen! Toby is definitely Mr. Personality!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG I already can't remember my Toby being that tiny and fluffy and adorable.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, Siggie, Toby is such a vocal puppy, wow! I don't think Pablo's ever 'talked' that much in a row.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Now I know why I don't have a puppy....I'd never leave the house, I'd lose my job and I'd never notice because I was having too much fun with the puppy. The pictures are wonderful and the video was wonderful.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ani,

That is the cutest video ever!!! He is going to be a blast  What a great personality he has.

Precious!!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great video Ani, he is so adorable.  I love all the noises he makes while playing.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

He is adorable! What a darling fluffball!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It looks like Toby is full of personality....what a cute video!!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

TobyBaby said:


> OMG I already can't remember my Toby being that tiny and fluffy and adorable.


If that's him in your avatar, he looks pretty fluffy and adorable!



maryam187 said:


> LOL, Siggie, Toby is such a vocal puppy, wow! I don't think Pablo's ever 'talked' that much in a row.


I didn't realize that wasn't typical! He doesn't so much talk as growl and try to encourage all things unfamiliar to play with him. The rest of the noise is whining when he wants to get up a step, to the bed/couch, etc. At least it's not incessant though and it does communicate what he wants. I wonder if I can use that whining to teach him to sing like Amanda's Griffin. :laugh:



Jill in Mich said:


> Now I know why I don't have a puppy....I'd never leave the house, I'd lose my job and I'd never notice because I was having too much fun with the puppy. The pictures are wonderful and the video was wonderful.


Thanks! Luckily, I am a graduate student and all I need to do is research and teach one 5-week class this summer. All the work can be done at home. It was the perfect time for a puppy. :biggrin1:



Thumperlove said:


> Ani,
> 
> That is the cutest video ever!!! He is going to be a blast  What a great personality he has.
> 
> ...


Kara, Vicki, and Judy - Thank you. He's quite the character, but he's obnoxious now and then too... Like when he randomly throws a fit about being on his leash and not being able to go where he wants. :frusty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Those pics melt my heart, Ani!!!!! What an adorable bundle of fur AND of energy. Oh my! That video clip is a hoot. He has a ton of personality, doesn't he? I'll bet Toby keeps you on your toes! :biggrin1:

He's CUTE !


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Love Love the video! He is just way too cute!!!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Here are a couple more of Toby that were taken today. 10 weeks here.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww! He looks sooo smart and studious! 

Ani, Puppies don't like collars and leashes too much. I remember complaining about that problem on the board too back in the day  She's still not really crazy about the leash (she'd rather me trust her, but I won't! lol) But much better!

I remember our walks would have to be 2-3 houses and I would have to lure her to walk with treats!! I kept building up til' we got around the block.

The older he gets, the more he'll like walking and smelling all the worldly smells that entails 

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Would you look at taht adorable preppy boy!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Toby is so precious!
Cooper and my gang can't wait to meet him!
Have fun and keep sending the pictures!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Those are the most adorable pictures! Toby is so cute!

I had no trouble with leashes or collars. Had them on Ricky from the time we got him at the breeders'. I took him out on a leash in our own yard and even kept the leash on him in the house. He was confined to the kitchen for quite some time and in the first two months or so, I kept a short leash on him that we could grab right away and head outside if we saw him start to squat! lol I know we're lucky as many pups just dont' like the things.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

That's it, now I have to put a mirror up to Tucker to see his reaction! LOL!! Toby was so cute trying to get to that puppy! One of mine is very vocal too. I love his sweater in the picture - adorable! He is a cutie-patootie!

The first time my Tessa saw herself in the mirror was when I took her to my Pilates session (private so no one was bothered), so she was surrounded by mirrors. She went crazy trying to engage the 'puppy' to play - she even licked the mirror at one point. That is her greeting to other dogs. LOL! We were so busy watching and laughing that I didn't get much exercise in. Now I will have to try it with Tucker 

P.S. I let both mine drag leashes around the house for a few days before trying walking and I tethered Tessa to me when she first came home and now I tether Tucker for at least a couple hours a day. It helps! Good luck!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great video- I think he has MHS for you! He needs a lil cream brother 

That sweater is too cute- does it cause matts?


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

*He is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!
I love that sweater too, so cute*.


----------



## 3girlsluvHav (Apr 11, 2008)

*Congratulations!*

He looks so sweet and so so beautiful! We bring our puppy home next week and are very excited! How did you stand the anticipation?? Have a great time with your puppy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He does indeed look preppie in his sweater. What a cutie. You must be having so much fun with him.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Adorable photos of an adorable boy. I love the sweater!


----------



## jpgrant (May 19, 2008)

Toby is adorable - congrats!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks all! Those sweater ones remind me of school photos. 1st grade at Puppy Prep. :laugh:


----------

